# The lowly BIC Lighter



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

With so much emphasis on torch lighters with cigar smokers, which aren't good for us Piper's of course, who uses the good old BIC lighter?

I do use a match now and again , as well as my Pipe Zippo, but most of the time I use a BIC. Soft flame, lights every time, no noxious fumes or taste, and cheap-cheap-cheap. The average BIC will last me about a week.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I use a Bic for my pipe


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the Zippo but keep a few BIC's for backup. The Zippo's run out of fuel too often.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't own one, but this looks kinda cool... Bic Lighter / Pipe Tool Set by handyman4evr on Etsy


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't have a pipe lighter yet, so the BIC has been my go to, works well with a bit of care, got a Regal pipe lighter on the way from eBay.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I burnt my thumb too many times trying to get a good charring light with a bi. One will do in a pinch but for regular use it's either matches or a pipe lighter.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Don't own one, but this looks kinda cool... Bic Lighter / Pipe Tool Set by handyman4evr on Etsy


That is cool, kind of like a Swiss Army Knife for pipers.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> With so much emphasis on torch lighters with cigar smokers, which aren't good for us Piper's of course, who uses the good old BIC lighter?


I'll use a Bic to start an easy lighting tobacco, like PA, since you don't have to keep it going until it gets hot, but for something like a flake I use wooden matches. I also find a Bic doesn't get things going quite right on a wide bowl, since there's so much surface area; to get it fully lit takes too long and the lighter heating up can be unpleasant. For a "normal" cob (which is all I've got), a Bic works fine for me most times, even with a flake.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I normally use a regular zippo. I do wet the rim of my briars to keep them from scortching, don't care about burning the cobs. I do however keep a bic handy just in case my zippo is out of fuel.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Closest I'll get to a Bic with my pipes is a Bentley Prometheus. It's an angled light and it's reusable. Otherwise I'll use my Old Boy or matches.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I use bics to light my pipe, usually in a swirling motion to improve my chances of scorching my thumb.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I use bics too, for sheer convenience. I am coveting an old boy in my local b&m at the moment though. My only reservation is I lose about a tamper a week. Losing a bic is a bummer, losing a $100 old boy is a tragedy.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Bic disposable lighters are the most reliable lighter there is. Point blank

In a contest to light a lighter 10 times in a row without fail... I would put my bet on a Bic over any matches or high dollar ligher- zippo, torch, or whatever.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Slick said:


> Bic disposable lighters are the most reliable lighter there is.
> 
> In a contest to light a lighter 10 times in a row without fail... I would put my bet on a Bic over any matches or high dollar ligher- zippo, torch, or whatever.


Except for the fact that they are tougher to use with a pipe than an angled lighter you're probably right.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

tedswearingen said:


> Except for the fact that they are tougher to use with a pipe than an angled lighter you're probably right.


I'd bet you that I can light my lucky zippo 10 times in a row. If I do, I get your car. If I don't, you get to chop off my finger.

hoping someone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

buy BICs when traveling. Don't like them for everyday use--usually burns the sh*t out my thumb. Daily use is a fireplace lighter.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

As long as you have fuel and flint, that Zippo is going to last a lifetime.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I use these. No burnt fingers.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I like to keep the rim of pipes and my thumb uncharred so NO to bics. Understandable if your using a cob that is a throwaway than sure a bic is perfectly fine but a 250.00 briar pipe...


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

I've used Zippo lighters on and off for fifteen years. Not a problem for cigarettes, but I can't stand the taste Zippo's impart on cigars and pipe tobacco _even_ with the so-called new improved less fluid-flavor recipe.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

User Name said:


> I'd bet you that I can light my lucky zippo 10 times in a row. If I do, I get your car. If I don't, you get to chop off my finger.
> 
> hoping someone knows what I'm talking about.


I see you knew what I was talking about. :beerchug: :rockon:
I don't think I'd bet my pinkie against a 69' Chevelle SS using a Zippo. . . but maybe using a Bic. :biglaugh:


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

User Name said:


> I'd bet you that I can light my lucky zippo 10 times in a row. If I do, I get your car. If I don't, you get to chop off my finger.
> 
> hoping someone knows what I'm talking about.


Is it Four Rooms ??
I use a Bic. I also use matches on occasion.
I never had the problem of burning myself. Good technique I guess.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

kneepa said:


> Is it Four Rooms ??


Maybe, but the one I remember is this one. Nobody is creepier than Peter Lorre.

"Alfred Hitchcock Presents" Man from the South (TV episode 1960) - IMDb


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I use a bic every so often. I do not know if it really makes a difference but it always seems to..I don't know. "Alter" the taste of the tobacco for me. It might just be me. I usually use wood kitchen matches. Until I invest in a good lighter that is.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

kneepa said:


> Is it Four Rooms ??
> I use a Bic. I also use matches on occasion.
> I never had the problem of burning myself. Good technique I guess.





freestoke said:


> Maybe, but the one I remember is this one. Nobody is creepier than Peter Lorre.
> 
> "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" Man from the South (TV episode 1960) - IMDb


Those are both absolutely correct! 
The lighter contest was originaly in the above mentioned Alfed Hitchcock show. It was also perfomed in the little known movie Four Rooms by Quentin Tarantino.

Movie Buffs Rock! :rockon::rockon:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

User Name said:


> I'd bet you that I can light my lucky zippo 10 times in a row. If I do, I get your car. If I don't, you get to chop off my finger.
> 
> hoping someone knows what I'm talking about.


I first saw this in an episode of "Tales of the Unexpected" with John Huston and Stephen Bauer.

As for Bics, I don't like them because they're meant to be bought & thrown away. I prefer refillable lighters with better flame angles and better ignition wheels.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> I first saw this in an episode of "Tales of the Unexpected" with John Huston and Stephen Bauer.


I see the title of the series is aka, "Roald Dahl's Tales...", a 1979 series. I read the Roald Dahl short story about that time, I think. Some very odd stories in that collection.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Roald Dahl was a sick and twisted individual, perhaps from injuries received during his flying ace days of WWII. While most people know of him as a children's author (Charlie & the Chocolate Factory, James & the Giant Peach), he also wrote adult fiction in the genre of Rod Serling's Twilight Zone. Actually, even his children's stories were twisted & dark.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I was thinking Melanie Griffith and the Plaza Hotel in Vegas, but I could not for the life of me remember where I saw it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

They are good lighters, probably the most reliable out there, in that you could say throw one in a drawer, pick it up in a couple years, and have it light up on the first flick. But I prefer a pipe lighter, just feels nicer to use with the angled flame, and the extra heft. Adjustable flame is a big plus as well.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I usually use a pipe lighter, but if you have to use a bic there is a trick to not burning your thumb. Strike the lighter and then hold it so the wheel and your thumb are on the bottom when you light the pipe. Just turn the lighter over.


----------



## UncleJenkem (Apr 28, 2011)

I keep a bic around only for the occasion when my fuel in my zippo evaporates and for lighting cobs.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I use a bic but I have my eye on a black and chrome Old Boy for about $80. I will bite at some point.
Some of the fancy OB's are crazy money!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I was actually going to post about this...

I "burned" the rim of my new luciano (well i just darked in a bit, but its gonna happen lol!) using my xikar because the top doesnt open up to 180 degrees, and the bowl is really thick on my luciano, so i cant "aim directly down" without durning up the flame on it.

I rummaged around and found a bic lighter. worked perfectly!

The only thing is when the bowl gets really low you kinda have to chuff a little if you have a deep pipe since the flame wont reach all the way down. no biggie though. plus cheap/easy to replace!

im gonna grab the thunderbird zippo insert for pipes sometime soon i have a zippo sitting around that i havent used in forever (i hate how zippo fuel evaporates)


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zfog said:


> I use a bic but I have my eye on a black and chrome Old Boy for about $80. I will bite at some point.
> Some of the fancy OB's are crazy money!


But...but...they're fantastic! I've used my Old Boy very often since getting it a few months ago, but it doesn't leave the house.

I'll use a Bic or Djeep if nothing else is available, but I'm with Nachman in that I never get burned. Just turn the lighter sideways or upside down.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> But...but...they're fantastic! I've used my Old Boy very often since getting it a few months ago, but it doesn't leave the house.
> 
> I'll use a Bic or Djeep if nothing else is available, but I'm with Nachman in that I never get burned. Just turn the lighter sideways or upside down.


I am easily convinced.... haha they are nice looking too!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

As long as I'm careful not to burn my thumb I use a bic about 90% if the time.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

My brother smokes a lot of um.. green stuff.. and he showed me how to light a pipe (my tobacco pipe!) without burning myself with a bic. theres a little trick to it, but if you get the angle right youre fine

how good are djeep lighters? they have adjustable flames and theyre wider so im sure you can hold your thumb a bit farther away


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Zogg said:


> My brother smokes a lot of um.. green stuff.. and he showed me how to light a pipe (my tobacco pipe!) without burning myself with a bic. theres a little trick to it, but if you get the angle right youre fine
> 
> how good are djeep lighters? they have adjustable flames and theyre wider so im sure you can hold your thumb a bit farther away


Djeep lighters are very good. They are bigger and throw out better flames. I usually buy one of them for use when I travel because many Intl. airports still make you surrender your lighter during the check-in process.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CWL said:


> Djeep lighters are very good. They are bigger and throw out better flames. I usually buy one of them for use when I travel because many Intl. airports still make you surrender your lighter during the check-in process.


Hmm ill grab one next time i see one in a store, how much are they?
I looked em up and see that they dont have the butane taste some Bic's give (i did notice a little butaneish taste)


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I use this but have a bic in the truck as a backup.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's the one I have, a gift from a fellow pipe smoker. Of course I have BICs around as well; they multiply in the dark.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> I use this but have a bic in the truck as a backup.


what lighter is this?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jobon.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Zogg said:


> what lighter is this?


I bought a few thinking they wouldn't last very long but I've been using the same one for almost a year now!

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/stylish-silver-cigar-lighter-10080


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I use the Thunderbird butane insert for my Zippo, seems to work.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I use the Thunderbird butane insert for my Zippo, seems to work.


Somehow I've never seen those before. Thanks for posting that, I am going to have to try one. How is the tank life, and are the flints standard replaceable?


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tank life isn't too bad. It's got about a Djeep sized tank and it uses standard flints, loaded just like a Zippo.

I had to shim mine with a pipe cleaner to get it to snap shut like a normal zippo. A pipe cleaner worked great for the shim.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I gave up using a Bic lighter to try and light my pipe, way to many burns marks on my thumb. But I do agree you lose a Bic lighter no problem get another, lose a old boy lighter, huhuh 190 bucks down the drain, not to mention someone might swipe your old boy if they see it and not you around 
troy


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I don't get it. I had always thought that you had to have an above average IQ in order to smoke a pipe? Burning your thumbs with a BIC? :ask: It's no harder than figuring out that you strike the lighter with your thumb BELOW the wheel... not, sideways, or above. Is that hard? If struck properly, a BIC can be held for several minutes without imparting ANY heat to the user's thumb.

The reason cigar guys don't use BIC lighters is because they use lighter fluid (naptha). Since we suck directly on the flame source, we don't like tasting lighter fluid. The reason pipers use them is because... well... heat, is after all, heat. Pipers use INdirect heat. Cigars require it direct.

Sorry for the intrusion, I will now sod off back to the cigar section.

Carry on.

Much love,

Don


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

No.

I gave they more than a fair shake, but I can taste the fluid in the smoke. I had the same issue with Zippo's, but I haven't tried their new formula.

My other problem with using a BIC vs my standard kitchen matches is how it looks. That way you have to angle your wrist while holding your pipe with the other, looks A LOT like this guy to passersby, drunks, and cops:










Even with a very standard looking billiard, I got way too many double takes in public. No one mistakes the guy with matches for a pothead.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Xodar said:


> Somehow I've never seen those before. Thanks for posting that, I am going to have to try one. How is the tank life, and are the flints standard replaceable?


Blue_2 gave you a pretty decent answer, but, yeah, the flints are standard Zippo flints. The tank isn't huge, but it's decent. I didn't have any need to shim mine.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Pipers use INdirect heat. Cigars require it direct.


We do? :ask:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> No.
> 
> I gave they more than a fair shake, but I can taste the fluid in the smoke. I had the same issue with Zippo's, but I haven't tried their new formula.
> 
> ...


While I'm not crazy about the dope reference, that pic is a great illustration on how NOT to hold a BIC lighter when lighting a pipe! Turn it over. Maybe that's why they call it "dope" :ask:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

freestoke said:


> We do? :ask:


personally i think its the opposite.. i dont touch the flame to my cigar at all i let the heat "indirectly" light it, while with a pipe i shove the flame right in there


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> The reason cigar guys don't use BIC lighters is because they use lighter fluid (naptha). Since we suck directly on the flame source, we don't like tasting lighter fluid. The reason pipers use them is because... well... heat, is after all, heat. Pipers use INdirect heat. Cigars require it direct.
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion, I will now sod off back to the cigar section.
> 
> ...


Actually, Bic lighters are filled with butane. The same stuff that is used to fill torch lighters.

You have now been schooled.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Zogg said:


> personally i think its the opposite.. i dont touch the flame to my cigar at all i let the heat "indirectly" light it, while with a pipe i shove the flame right in there


Inclined to agree, with cigars I only very gently touch the flame to the cigar where it hasn't lit fully. I apply the flame far more to a pipe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> Actually, Bic lighters are filled with butane. The same stuff that is used to fill torch lighters.
> 
> You have now been schooled.


And for extra credit, naphtha is not spelled "naptha". (Yeah, I know, a cheap spelling flame -- OH! That's kind of a joke, isn't it?)


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> But...but...they're fantastic! I've used my Old Boy very often since getting it a few months ago, but it doesn't leave the house.
> 
> I'll use a Bic or Djeep if nothing else is available, but I'm with Nachman in that I never get burned. Just turn the lighter sideways or upside down.


I'm in the same boat. I have a fancy lighter but mine stays at home as well.

As for all this talk about thumb burning. . . . . Hold the darn lighter with your thumb on the bottom (as previously mentioned) And, I can't believe none of the pipe smokers have mentioned that all you have to do is angle the pipe a little bit. No burns, the flame sucks right into the bowl- problem solved.

+2 for Dejeep lighters they are awesome too.


----------

